# CVA Wolf question



## Stingray23 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was wondering what bullet others were using in their Wolfs. I cannot get mine to pattern at all, here's what I'm been using

White Hots (2) pellets
Powerbelt Aero lites  245 GR

I was running a wet patch followed by a dry patch after every shot just to be sure the barrel was clean. The gun has a Konus Pro 3x9 scope and I'm beginning to wonder that it could be the scope. I have a CVA Accura with the same scope and I'm shooting 2 inch groups at 100yds consistently. Could it be the bullets, I've heard certain guns like certain bullets??


----------



## Flintrock (Jun 27, 2012)

Stingray23 said:


> I was wondering what bullet others were using in their Wolfs. I cannot get mine to pattern at all, here's what I'm been using
> 
> White Hots (2) pellets
> Powerbelt Aero lites  245 GR
> ...


.
Yes. The bullets make the difference. I zeroed in cva wolfs for some friends. I could not get the powerbelts to hit either. I switched to 200 grain shockwaves from walmart and shot  coin size groups at 100
yards. They are alot tighter and harder to load than the PB but the groups are great.


----------



## miles58 (Jun 27, 2012)

Find a saboted bullet that's readily available n your area, some BH-209 and some regular 209 primers.  Experiment with charges +- 15 grains starting at 90 (by volume).  You'll find an accurate load.

I personally load Barnes T-EZ 250 grain bullets in TC sabots with 66 grains by weight of BH 209 in three CVA rifles.  All three are inch group rifles.  They make golf ball sized holes all the way through a deer.

Dave


----------



## Rich M (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a CVA Wolf.  Couldn't get it to group with 100 gr of powder either.

Try shooting a few with just a single 50 gr pellet and see what you think.  Just for comparison.

I shoot 65 grains of Pyrodex powder and get about 2-inch groups at 100 yards.  Never tried to do any better, I can kill deer with that.

Best of luck to you.  They are good guns, mine just likes lower pressure loads.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 1, 2012)

A friend of mine has one that he has killed countless deer with, and it's spot on for accuracy. He shoots 350-grain T/C Maxi-hunters over 90 grains of loose Pyrodex. More powder is usually not your friend for accuracy, and the pellets often just don't work the same as powder.


----------



## davemann16 (Aug 28, 2012)

I hope you sorted it out by now but I'd bet it's your scope. I've bought two rifles with scopes and have thrown both scopes away. Couldn't even use them on my kids' bb guns.
About the Wolf - I literally just got back from the range an hour ago with the same gun. I bought it two weeks ago. It's awesome. I couldn't believe how accurately it shot. I didn't push it past 100 yards but sub-1" groups off of sandbag rests. Zeroed in at 100 yards, it shot about two inches high at 50.
Using 245 grain powerbelts, green tips and 100 grains of those triple seven powerpellets (two pellets). It was awesome. This is my first muzzleloader and man I'm loving it.


----------



## FrontierGander (Aug 29, 2012)

Stingray23 said:


> I was wondering what bullet others were using in their Wolfs. I cannot get mine to pattern at all, here's what I'm been using
> 
> White Hots (2) pellets
> Powerbelt Aero lites  245 GR
> ...



A dry patch wont do anything to remove the fouling. Run a damp patch of windex, and swab the bore clean after each shot.

Mine doesnt like the 245gr powerbelt but LOVES the 250gr Powerbelt Aerolite with 100gr Blackhorn209 and a CCI 209M primer. The 295gr Powerbelt with 100gr Whitehots did real good in my wolf.

I'd also suggest either the 777 primers or winchester w209 primers.


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got it grouping at 100 yds using the 295gr PowerBelts, for some reason my Wolf does not like the Aerolites like my Accura does.

Never tried the Windex before I may have to try that next time out


----------



## Stingray23 (Aug 19, 2013)

davemann16 said:


> I hope you sorted it out by now but I'd bet it's your scope. I've bought two rifles with scopes and have thrown both scopes away. Couldn't even use them on my kids' bb guns.
> About the Wolf - I literally just got back from the range an hour ago with the same gun. I bought it two weeks ago. It's awesome. I couldn't believe how accurately it shot. I didn't push it past 100 yards but sub-1" groups off of sandbag rests. Zeroed in at 100 yards, it shot about two inches high at 50.
> Using 245 grain powerbelts, green tips and 100 grains of those triple seven powerpellets (two pellets). It was awesome. This is my first muzzleloader and man I'm loving it.



Wound up being the scope. Sending it back to Konus today.


----------



## davemann16 (Aug 20, 2013)

Toot toot


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 20, 2013)

TC Shockwave 250s group under an inch for me with two 777 50 grain pellets.


----------



## Mscott (Aug 20, 2013)

I ditched the Konus for a VXII.  I also use 295 grain powerbets.  Love them.


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Sep 3, 2013)

50 grains white hots, 325 power belt platinum's.
2 " at 125 yards.
She doesn't like 150 grains, and it kicks like a mule ith that short barrel.


----------



## markland (Sep 6, 2013)

250gr Shockwaves with 110-120grs of 777 shoot 1-1 1/2in groups out of my Optima Elite!  Powerbelts would not shoot any resemblance of a group in my Optima at all.


----------



## Stingray23 (Sep 6, 2013)

After a new Konus Pro 3x9 installed this is what my Wolf is doing at 100yds. Shooting 80gr BH209, 250gr T/C Shockwaves and Winchester W209 primers


----------



## buck1 (Sep 7, 2013)

I took my green tip out of my powerbelts and made them into a hollow point then sighted in my Wolf. It is accurate plus I feel better about the bullet...


----------



## NCummins (Sep 21, 2013)

I shoot the 245 grain hollow point power belts, with 100 grains of pyrodex pellet powder and I group around 1-2 inches at 100 and 2-3 inches at 150yards. It shoots just as good with 150 grains of powder but I don't see much of a difference except to the drop. But with 100 grains of powder, at 150 yards the point of impact is right where the fine part of the crosshairs meet the heavy part, it's pretty nice. I love this gun, it rocks, accurate, it's accurate even after 8-10 shots with no cleaning, it fits me perfectly and the trigger feels great.


----------

